# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Πέφτει η ασφάλεια σε συγκεκριμένες ώρες ενώ η χρήση είναι η ίδια καθημερινά

## ira

Έχω μία σοβαρή απορία :Smile: 
Στην συγκεκριμένη ασφάλεια καθημερινά χρησιμοποιώ το κλιματιστικό και το ρομποτ που μαγειρεύω χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα όλη την μέρα που χρησιμοποιώ και τα δύο.
Έχει τύχει 3 φορές σε απόσταση πολλών ημερών μεταξύ τους να πέφτει η ασφάλεια όταν βάζω και τις δύο συσκευές.
Κάνει επαναλαμβανόμενες πτώσεις η ασφάλεια κι αργότερα μέσα στο πρωινό διορθώνεται.
Αυτό γίνεται πάντα πρωί όταν χρησιμοποιώ και τις δύο συσκευές κι έχει γίνει λίγες φορές αλλά δεν μπορώ να τις χρησιμοποιήσω και τις δύο μαζί όταν πέφτει επαναλαμβανόμενα η ασφάλεια.
Εάν χρησιμοποιώ μόνο την μία δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Μήπως μπορείτε να μου λύσετε την απορία σας παρακαλώ?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## bchris

Συγγνωμη, το "ρομποτ που μαγειρεύεις" τι ειναι?

Και κατι αλλο, οταν πεφτει η ασφαλεια κανεις τα ιδια φαγητα? (Σε ρωταω μηπως εχει καποια επιπτωση το φαγητο στην καταλανωση του)

----------

ira (15-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση bchris :Smile: 
Είναι αυτόματο ηλεκτρικό φουρνάκι,το ρυθμίζεις σε θερμοκρασία και σε χρόνο και σταματάει μόνο του.
Μαγειρεύω διάφορα φαγητά,γλυκά και τοστ,ειδικά τοστ η ψημένο ψωμί όλη την μέρα
Βάζω και φρυγανίζω ψωμάκια το πρωί!

----------


## bchris

Καλα, εγω σε φαντασικα να μαγειρευεις σε φαση επιστημονικης φαντασιας.
 :Lol: 

Χωρις να ειμαι αυθεντια στο θεμα, κοιτα μηπως μπορεις να διακρινεις κοινες καταστασεις οταν πεφτει η ασφαλεια.
Για παραδειγμα πολλα κλιματιστικα εχουν ενα mode "high power" που μπαινουν εκει στην αρχη, ωστε ν`ανεβασουν γρηγορα θερμοκρασια.
Η ισως να κανει κατι τετοιο και το φουρνακι.
Η να συμβαινει οταν εχει πολυ κρυο και καταβαλει μεγαλυτερη προσπαθεια το κλιματιστικο...

Κατι τετοιο...
Ψαξε για κατι εξωγενες, που ομως να ειναι ο κοινος παρανομαστης στο ολο θεμα.

----------

ira (15-01-13)

----------


## leosedf

Οι καταναλώσεις που έχεις είναι πολύ μεγάλες για την ασφάλεια που έχεις. Αν το σηκώνεις συνέχεια και ξανά τραβάς ρεύμα θα έχει σαν συνέπεια να ζεσταθούν τα καλώδια/ασφάλεια και ίσως καρβουνιάσεις κάτι. Ταΐζεις καλά τη ΔΕΗ ε?

Όπως και να έχει πρέπει να μοιράσεις τα φορτία σου, η φέρνεις ηλεκτρολόγο και σου αλλάζει τη γραμμή του κλιματιστικού η αλλάζεις θέση στο φουρνάκι το οποίο θα παίρνει από άλλη ασφάλεια.

----------

ira (15-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Χρήστο  :Smile: 
Δεν κάνει κρύο σήμερα,από αυτές τις φορές καμία δεν έκανε πολύ κρύο.
Το κλιματιστικό δεν το βάζω σε high power.
Υπάρχει κοινός παρονομαστής.
Έχουμε στο κτίριο τριφασικό ρεύμα και ένα ρολόι για 3 διαφορετικούς χώρους

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κωνσταντίνε :Smile: 
Τι να κάνω πρέπει να ζεσταθούμε με κάποιο τρόπο και ο πιο φτηνός είναι ο ηλεκτρισμός!
Αυτό με τα καλώδια δεν το ήξερα κι ούτε μου πέρασε από το νου!
Πρέπει να μοιραστούν τα φορτία συμφωνώ αλλά ας αποκλείσουμε πρώτα κάθε άλλο ενδεχόμενο
και μετά θα βρω ηλεκτρολόγο και θα τα φτιάξει.


Με τις λίγες γνώσεις μου καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτές τις φορές η ασφάλεια συμπεριφέρεται σαν να τραβάει παραπάνω φορτίο από την συνηθισμένη της χρήση που είναι ψυγείο,κλιματιστικό το οποίο έχει πρόβλημα κι απλά το έβαλα για να το δοκιμάσω και να το πω στα παιδιά στο θέμα που έχω ανοίξει.
'Οταν έχω κλιματιστικό,φουρνάκι  και βραστήρα πέφτει η ασφάλεια κι έτσι πάντα προσέχω να μην χρησιμοποιώ αυτές τις συσκευές όλες μαζί.

----------


## leosedf

δεν υπάρχει άλλο ενδεχόμενο, πρέπει να φέρεις ηλεκτρολόγο γιατί φορτώνεις τη γραμμή πολύ, αν έχει και ξεσφιγμένα καλώδια ακόμα χειρότερα. η ασφάλεια πέφτει για να σε προστατέψει από κάτι.

----------

bchris (15-01-13), ira (15-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κωνσταντίνε :Smile: 

Με τις λίγο μου μυαλό μου καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτές τις φορές η ασφάλεια  συμπεριφέρεται σαν να τραβάει παραπάνω φορτίο από την συνηθισμένη της  χρήση που είναι ψυγείο,κλιματιστικό το οποίο έχει πρόβλημα κι απλά το  έβαλα για να το δοκιμάσω και να το πω στα παιδιά στο θέμα που έχω  ανοίξει.
'Οταν έχω κλιματιστικό,φουρνάκι 1600w και βραστήρα πέφτει η ασφάλεια κι  έτσι πάντα προσέχω να μην χρησιμοποιώ αυτές τις συσκευές όλες μαζί. 
Τώρα δουλεύουν και τα δύο μαζί και δεν πέφτει,τα έβαλα επίτηδες.

----------


## bchris

Κατι που δεν αναφερθηκε μεχρι τωρα, ποσα αμπερ και τι τυπος ειναι η ασφαλεια που πεφτει?

BTW:
Η γνωμη του Κωστα ειναι σωστη και χριζει σεβασμου. Η ασφαλεια οταν πεφτει, ανεξαρτητα σποραδικοτητας, 
πεφτει γιατι εχει λογο => μεγαλο φορτιο.

Δεν μπορεις να βαλεις με μια μπαλαντεζα το φουρνακι σε καποια αλλη μπριζα?

----------

ira (15-01-13)

----------


## ira

Με το ρεύμα δεν παίζουμε και θα φέρω οπωσδήποτε ηλεκτρολόγο να μοιράσει τα φορτία
και θα ακολουθήσω την συμβουλή σου να βάλω σε διαφορετική ασφάλεια το κλιματιστικό που μόνο αυτές τις μέρες δεν το χρησιμοποιούσα.
Απλά μπήκα σε περιέργεια με τα λεγόμενα του Χρήστου για εξωγενές με κοινό παρονομαστή.

----------


## ira

Είναι Β10 230/400 έως 3000w γράφει πάνω

Σέβομαι την γνώμη του Κωνσταντίνου και φυσικά είναι ΣΩΣΤΗ :Smile: 
Εκτιμώ και σέβομαι τις προσπάθειες όλων σας που μας βοηθάτε χωρίς να μας γνωρίζετε και χωρίς κανένα συμφέρον μας διαθέτετε τις γνώσεις και τον χρόνο σας :Smile:

----------


## ira

> BTW:
> Η γνωμη του Κωστα ειναι σωστη και χριζει σεβασμου. Η ασφαλεια οταν πεφτει, ανεξαρτητα σποραδικοτητας, 
> πεφτει γιατι εχει λογο => μεγαλο φορτιο.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν μπορεις να βαλεις με μια μπαλαντεζα το φουρνακι σε καποια αλλη μπριζα?


Με τα λίγα που ξέρω καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτές τις φορές η ασφάλεια    συμπεριφέρεται σαν να τραβάει παραπάνω φορτίο από την συνηθισμένη της    χρήση που είναι ψυγείο,φουρνάκι ,κλιματιστικό το οποίο έχει πρόβλημα αυτές τις μέρες κι απλά το    έβαλα για να το δοκιμάσω και να το πω στα παιδιά στο θέμα που έχω    ανοίξει.

Θα βάλω μπαλαντέζα αν το ξανακάνει!

----------


## ira

Είχα ξεχάσει ότι οι αποκάτω φώναξαν ηλεκτρολόγο το καλοκαίρι για να μοιράσει τα φορτία στις φάσεις.
Μετά από αυτό άρχισε να πέφτει η ασφάλεια του σαλονιού όταν βάλουμε δεύτερη συσκευή.
Από εκεί πήρα το κλιματιστικό με μπαλαντέζα και το έβαλα στην κουζίνα.
Αυτή η ασφάλεια του σαλονιού πέφτει αμέσως αν ξεχαστούμε και βάλουμε κι άλλη συσκευή,
όμως μιλάμε για άλλη ασφάλεια εδώ που το κάνει μόνο πρωί και σπάνια.

----------


## bchris

Προφανως πρεπει να μιλησεις με τους αποκατω και να παρετε απο μια βρεγμενη σανιδα εκαστος και να περιλαβετε τον ηλεκτρολογο  :Lol:

----------

ira (15-01-13), leosedf (15-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Χρήστο :Smile: 
Με έκανες και γέλασα :Lol: 
είναι καλό παιδί ο ηλεκτρολόγος αλλά μάλλον τα έκανε χειρότερα 
Μπορεί αν συνεχίσει έτσι το πράγμα να βάλω την μπαλαντέζα και στο μπάνιο!
Σοβαρά τώρα,υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπερδεύτηκε το κύκλωμα και κάτι από άλλο χώρο να επιβαρύνει τον πίνακα του σπιτιού μου?
Το ρομποτ φουρνάκι  είναι 1.400W
και το κλιματιστικό 12000btu

----------


## leosedf

Στο κλιματιστικό δεν γράφει κατανάλωση σε W? Βάλε και καμιά 2000W ο βραστήρας, περίπου στα 7-9kW (σαν θερμοσίφωνας) είσαι, η ασφάλεια που πέφτει πόσα Α γράφει ότι είναι?

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κωνσταντίνε :Smile: 
Το κλιματιστικό πάνω γράφει 1200w.
Το φουρνάκι 1400w
Ποτέ δεν βάζω και τα τρία μαζί επειδή ξέρω ότι θα ρίξει την ασφάλεια.
Εδώ μιλάμε για δυο συσκευές που τις σηκώνει συνέχεια εκτός από 3 φορές και πρωινές ώρες μόνο.
Πριν ξαναδοκίμασα το κλιματιστικό και το φουρνακι και ήταν οκ.
Και τώρα αναμμένο είναι ,κάνω δοκιμές :Smile: 

siemens Β10 230/400 έως 3000w γραφει η ασφάλεια πάνω

----------


## leosedf

Χμ λίγα του κλιματιστικού αλλά και πάλι είσαι περίπου στα 4600W οπότε λογικό να πέφτει.
Εκτός από την ασφάλεια και η καλωδίωση θα είναι μικρή.

----------

ira (15-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κωνσταντίνε :Smile: 
Οι δύο συσκευές μαζί που ανέχεται το φορτίο τους η ασφάλεια,κλιματιστικό και φουρνάκι είναι 2.600w
Που τα βρίσκει τα άλλα watt και πέφτει η ασφάλεια εφόσον ποτέ δεν βάζω τον βραστήρα ταυτόχρονα επειδή ξέρω ότι δεν σηκώνει τόσο φορτίο?
Όταν βάζω βραστήρα κλείνω μια από τις άλλες συσκευές.
Αυτό λοιπόν είναι η αιτία της απορίας μου.

----------


## leosedf

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν είναι κατασκευασμένες για να τις δουλεύεις σε φουλ φορτίο. Και παίζουν και άλλοι παράγοντες όπως άσφιχτα καλώδια κλπ.

----------

ira (15-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Χρήστο :Smile: 
Μπορεί να οφείλεται σε  υπερφόρτωση άσχετη από το φορτίο που έχω βάλει σε λειτουργία και τυχαίνει να ρίξει την ασφάλεια ενώ συνήθως σηκώνει το φορτίο ή παίζει κάτι με τις υπόλοιπες φάσεις?
Κάτι ηλεκτρικό που χρησιμοποιείται σε άλλο χώρο του κτιρίου εκτός του σπιτιού θα μπορούσε να δώσει αυτή την υπερφόρτωση?
Είπα πριν ότι παίρνουμε όλοι από το ίδιο ρολοι κι εχουμε τριφασικό.

----------


## DIATHERM

το κλιματιστικο σου αυτα τα 1200w τα τραβαει για ψυξη προφανος
για θερμανση τραβαει περισσοτερα...
εαν διαβασεις προσεκτικα το ταμπελακι της εσωτερικης μοναδας θα πρεπει να λεει αναλυτικα ποτε τραβαει και ποσα...

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Χρήστο
> Με έκανες και γέλασα
> είναι καλό παιδί ο ηλεκτρολόγος αλλά μάλλον τα έκανε χειρότερα 
> Μπορεί αν συνεχίσει έτσι το πράγμα να βάλω την μπαλαντέζα και στο μπάνιο!
> Σοβαρά τώρα,υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπερδεύτηκε το κύκλωμα και κάτι από άλλο χώρο να επιβαρύνει τον πίνακα του σπιτιού μου?
> Το ρομποτ φουρνάκι  είναι 1.400W
> και το κλιματιστικό 12000btu


Μας εχεις μπερδεψει λιγο.
Φουρνακι και κλιματιστικο σε μια ασφαλεια 10αρα και πεφτει?
Δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο?
Αφου εχουν ξεπερασει τα 10Α?
Ριξε την ασφαλεισ και τσεκαρε τη αλλο δεν δουλευει.
Επισης ο βραστηρας θελει μια ασφαλεια μονος του.

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ανδρέα :Smile: 
Τα χαρακτηριστικα του κλιματιστικου 
heating capacity 13.000 btu
3.276 kcal/h
3000w
1150w   
5.2A
input current

cold 12.000btu
3.024kcal/h
3.516w
1280w
5.8 A
Εσύ που ξέρεις από αυτά θα καταλάβεις και θα μάθω κι εγώ!

----------


## DIATHERM

10 ampere ασφαλεια βαζεις για να ασφαλησεις τα φωτα!! και οχι να παρεις γραμμη για κλιματιστικο και οτι αλλο παιρνει απο κει .....

----------

ira (15-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ανδρέα :Smile: 
Χρειάζεται ένας καλός ηλεκτρολόγος εδώ να επιμεληθεί της κατάστασης!

----------


## ira

Κάλεσαν οι αποκάτω τον ίδιο ηλεκτρολόγο να έρθει να δει το πρόβλημα και μου είπε ότι μπορεί να είχαν ζεσταθεί τα καλώδια και γι αυτό να την έριχνε.
Εν τω μεταξύ όταν άλλαξε τα φορτία στις φάσεις δεν πάτησε στο σπίτι μου το έκανε προφανώς από τον κεντρικό πίνακα του κτιρίου.
Με ένα τρόπο που δεν ξέρω επηρεάστηκε η ασφάλεια του σαλονιού κι εκεί που σήκωνε σίδερο ατμού και το κλιματιστικό από τότε δεν τα σηκώνει,ακόμα και σίδερο με ανεμιστήρα δεν σηκώνει!
Πριν από αυτή την παρέμβαση σήκωνε το κλιματιστικό,το σίδερο ατμού και τον ανεμιστήρα!


Μια χαζή ερώτηση
Μήπως φταίει που άνοιξα το κλιματιστικό ενώ ήδη δούλευε το φουρνάκι κι αν είχα ανοίξει ήδη το κλιματιστικό και έπαιρνε τα 5.2Α του δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα αν έβαζα μετά το φουρνάκι?
Αν γελάσετε δεν θα σας παρεξηγήσω :Smile:

----------


## ezizu

> Μια χαζή ερώτηση
> Μήπως φταίει που άνοιξα το κλιματιστικό ενώ ήδη δούλευε το φουρνάκι κι αν είχα ανοίξει ήδη το κλιματιστικό και έπαιρνε τα 5.2Α του δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα αν έβαζα μετά το φουρνάκι?
> Αν γελάσετε δεν θα σας παρεξηγήσω


Κοίταξε,αυτό που λες δεν είναι παράλογο. Είναι φυσιολογικό το ρεύμα εκκίνησης,σε ένα επαγωγικό φορτίο (κινητήρας) να είναι αυξημένο.
Για αυτό τον λόγο υπάρχουν και κατάλληλες ασφάλειες (με την κατάλληλη καμπύλη απόκρισης) , που χρησιμοποιούνται σε τέτοιου είδους (μεγάλα συνήθως) επαγωγικά φορτία (εννοείται βέβαια ότι μιλάω για σωστή μελέτη/εγκατάσταση από πλευράς διατομής καλωδίων,τιμή ρεύματος ασφάλειας κ.λ.π.). 
Στην δική σου περίπτωση, αρχικά θα πρότεινα να ελεγχθούν οι συνδέσεις των καλωδίων της συγκεκριμένης γραμμής ( στον πίνακα ,στα κουτιά διακλάδωσης,στις πρίζες κ.ο.κ.).
Δεύτερων, θα μπορούσες να κάνεις μια διευκρίνηση. Μιλάς για το κλιματιστικό,που αναφέρεις σε άλλο νήμα, το οποίο έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα; 
Αν ναι,τότε να κάνω μια υπόθεση.Το ρεύμα που αναφέρει ο κατασκευαστής του κλιματιστικού σαν κατανάλωση στα χαρακτηριστικά του, είναι πραγματικά τόσο τώρα ή έχει αλλάξει τιμή λόγο βλάβης / δυσλειτουργίας του κλιματιστικού; Ίσως να έχει αυξηθεί η τιμή του και μαζί με το ρεύμα λειτουργίας, να έχει αυξηθεί και το ρεύμα εκκίνησης (αυτό βέβαια θα το γνωρίζουν καλύτερα οι φίλοι που ασχολούνται με επισκευές κλιματιστικών). Οπότε όταν ξεκινάει ο συμπιεστής του, (ενώ ταυτόχρονα λειτουργεί και το φουρνάκι),να ρίχνει την ασφάλεια ,λόγο του ρεύματος εκκίνησης του συμπιεστή.

----------

ira (15-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Σήφη :Smile: 
Μου έκανες επιστημονικά αποδεκτή την χαζή ερώτηση μου!
Το κλιματιστικό λειτουργεί αλλά δεν ζεσταίνει και οι ειδικοί μας εδώ αποφάνθηκαν ότι θέλει φρεον,,να είναι καλά τα παιδιά :Smile: 
Έχει πέσει η ασφάλεια τρεις φορές και στις δύο το κλιματιστικό δούλευε σωστά.
Αυτό που λες για το ρεύμα εκκίνησης ακούγεται πολύ λογικό.
Μετά την επιδιόρθωση του κλιματιστικού κι εφόσον παρουσιασθεί και πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το φορτίο της ασφάλειας θα καλέσω έναν άλλο ηλεκτρολόγο με εμπειρία στις εγκαταστάσεις να κοιτάξει όσα λες εσύ και τα άλλα πρόθυμα να βοηθήσουν παιδιά στο φορουμ!

Αυτή η απορία έπρεπε να λυθεί γιατί ναι μεν θα φέρω έναν ηλεκτρολόγο αλλά αν το πρόβλημα έχει να κάνει με εξωγενή παράγοντα δεν θα είχαμε αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## ezizu

Μάλλον μιλάς για το ίδιο κλιματιστικό.
Δεν εννοούσα ότι το κλιματιστικό δεν λειτουργεί, αλλά ίσως λόγω διαφορετικής ποσότητας φρέον,να έχει αλλάξει και το ρεύμα λειτουργίας του (δεν το ξέρω σίγουρα, μάλλον θα απαντήσουν σωστότερα σε αυτό, οι τεχνικοί που ασχολούνται με κλιματιστικά).
Δεν λέω βέβαια ότι πρέπει να βάλεις άλλη ασφάλεια, διαφορετικής καμπύλης . Συνήθως αυτές χρησιμοποιούνται σε μεγαλύτερα επαγωγικά φορτία, από ότι ένα κλιματιστικό 12000 btu.

Νομίζω όμως (τώρα που ξαναβλέπω τα φορτία), ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να πέφτει η ασφάλεια των 10Α και σωστό είναι, αν δεν αλλαχτούν τα καλώδια με άλλα μεγαλύτερης διατομής (θεωρώ ότι τα υπάρχοντα καλώδια έχουν διατομή 1,5mm), να μην αλλάξεις σε καμία περίπτωση την ασφάλεια. Κοίταξε παρακάτω:

5,8Α(κλιματιστικό στην θέρμανση) + 6,1Α (φουρνάκι 1400W)*= 11,9Α (συνολικό ρεύμα κατανάλωσης).

Δεν χρειάζεται βέβαια να μιλήσω για το στιγμιαίο συνολικό ρεύμα κατανάλωσης , του ρεύματος εκκίνησης + το ρεύμα του φούρνου.

*Θεωρώ το φουρνάκι καθαρό ωμικό φορτίο (λόγω του ότι στην ουσία, είναι μια αντίσταση ) οπότε :
P=V x I =>  1400W = 230V x I =>  I = 1400/230  =>  I= 6.0869A  ~ 6.1A

Άρα το καλύτερο θα ήταν,όπως λες, να φωνάξεις έναν ηλεκτρολόγο,για να ελέγξει την εγκατάσταση και να σου δώσει μια σωστή λύση.

----------

ira (16-01-13)

----------


## ira

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Σήφη :Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Κωνσταντίνο :Smile: ,τον Χρήστο :Smile: τον Βασίλη :Smile: και τον Ανδρέα :Smile: 
Οι απορίες μου λύθηκαν και θα κάνω ότι με συμβουλέψατε!

----------


## Pady

Είναι πολύ σωστά αυτά που λες Σήφη και φαντάσου οτι το συγκεκριμένο φουρνάκι έχει και κινητήρα εκτός απο την αντίσταση!

----------

ira (18-01-13)

----------


## thespyros

καλησπερα μηπως να εβαζες μια ασφαλεια τυπου Κ//

----------


## ezizu

> καλησπερα μηπως να εβαζες μια ασφαλεια τυπου Κ//


Πάλι θα πέφτει κάποια στιγμή η ασφάλεια ,στην περίπτωση μέγιστης κατανάλωσης.
Επειδή πολύ απλά, τα αμπέρ της μέγιστης κατανάλωσης ,είναι περισσότερα από την ονομαστική τιμή της ασφάλειας (10Α).

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Πάλι θα πέφτει κάποια στιγμή η ασφάλεια ,στην περίπτωση μέγιστης κατανάλωσης.
> Επειδή πολύ απλά, τα αμπέρ της μέγιστης κατανάλωσης ,είναι περισσότερα από την ονομαστική τιμή της ασφάλειας (10Α).


Κι ομως δεν θα πεφτει.Εχει διαφορετικη καμπυλη και αντεχει παραπανω ωρα στα ιδια φορτια.Οποτε σπανια θα πεσει.
Θα παει ομως περιπατο η ασφαλεια των κατοικων του σπιτιου σε θεμα βραχυκυκλωματος.

----------


## ezizu

> Κι ομως δεν θα πεφτει.Εχει διαφορετικη καμπυλη και αντεχει παραπανω ωρα στα ιδια φορτια.Οποτε σπανια θα πεσει.
> Θα παει ομως περιπατο η ασφαλεια των κατοικων του σπιτιου σε θεμα βραχυκυκλωματος.



Βασίλη κατά την εκκίνηση, που εξάλλου για αυτό τον σκοπό (υψηλά ρεύματα εκκίνησης )χρησιμοποιούνται οι ασφάλειες καμπύλης Κ ( και οι καμπύλης D επίσης), σίγουρα δεν θα πέφτει. 
Αλλά επειδή οι ασφάλειες με καμπύλη Κ έχουν πιο ευαίσθητο θερμικό *, κάποια στιγμή,(κατά την διάρκεια της μέγιστης κατανάλωσης εννοείται), θα πέσει λόγω θερμικού,επειδή απλά η κατανάλωση θα βρίσκεται πολύ κοντά στα άνω όρια της καμπύλης της ασφάλειας.Τώρα αν αυτό γίνεται σπάνια η όχι ,είναι σχετικό. 

* Καμπύλη Κ,με λίγα λόγια σημαίνει :
μέγιστο ρεύμα χωρίς να διακόψει το θερμικό  = 1,05 x Ι ονομαστικό , άρα   1,05 x 10 = 10.5A
ελάχιστο ρεύμα με σίγουρη διακοπή από το θερμικό  = 1,2 x Ι ονομαστικό, άρα 1,2 x 10= 12Α

Αν η κατανάλωση είναι μεταξύ 10.5Α - 12Α τότε μπορεί να πέσει μπορεί και όχι (μπορεί επίσης να πέφτει,αλλά όχι πάντα σε ίδιους χρόνους), εξαρτάται από την μάρκα, από το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι κ.λ.π.

----------

xrhstosmp (21-03-13)

----------

